# Chilean liquor bottle? looks old



## bottlejay (Aug 2, 2011)

heres what i think to be an old chilean wine or liqour bottle, green w/some bubbles in the glass and a cool glass medallion the size of a thick silver dollar on side of bottle rt on the side seam. it says "chile" in cursive and "MP" on bottom of the word chile. And there is what i think is latin writing that goes around outside of whole medallion. on bottom of bottle is a large triangle with a letter next to eac side a "C" on left an "N" on rt and a "U" or "V" on the rt side. I have a good feeling about this bottle-its very interesting.

 Jay


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2011)

Howdy.. it would be so much more fun if we could see what you see.. []


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a not so clear pic of Jay's bottle...heres what i think to be an old chilean wine or liqour bottle, green w/some bubbles in the glass and a cool glass medallion the size of a thick silver dollaron side of bottle rt on the side seam. it says "chile" in cursive and "MP" on bottom of the word chile. And there is what i think is latin writing that goes around outside of whole medallion. on bottom of bottle is a large triangle with a letter next to eac side a "C" on left an "N" on rt and a "U" or "V" on the rt side. I have a good feeling about this bottle-its very interesting


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Jim that really helps... [>:]


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

he also has these 3...'

 these are 3 green bottles from left to rt.  #1-i think its a soda bottle has a cool embossed trademark of a cross made out of a large hammer &sword #2 this is almost certainly a soda bottle made by owens - illinois with the horizontal diamond over the "o" with aN "I" in it & has a "23" to the right and a "3" to the left of the symbol. under symbol it has a "1A" and on the bottom "1593-E"  #3-this bottle is 8 sided and on bottom of bottlehas a triangle w/ a "D" , "O" or "Q" in the triangle and on top has a "187"- little tough to read_ i like this bottle although I have no idea what it was used for.


----------



## epackage (Aug 2, 2011)

and this....this is an absorbine jr. bottle.(about 4" tall) i saw it on e-bay for 15 bucks. on bottom it says WF YOUNG inc. Then in middle it says "springfield,mass"


----------



## bottlejay (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks jim- i was unable to attach a photo over 200kb.  Any info would be appreciated... only found a few of my bottles online. i also have one hocking bottle in the shape of an oriental man w long beard and cane nice green color


----------



## bottlejay (Aug 3, 2011)

does anyone else have any info on the 3 green bottles?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 3, 2011)

The one on the left ..I dunno.. the center one looks like lemon juice,, the one on the right was capers.. all from 1930's-50's..


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Has anyone been able to determine what the green "Chile" bottle was? I know the photo is blurry but I actually have the same bottle also. Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Priscilla12
> 
> Has anyone been able to determine what the green "Chile" bottle was? I know the photo is blurry but I actually have the same bottle also. Thanks!


 can you post a clear pic??


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sure! I have a few


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Full bottle


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Top view


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bottom of the bottle. Hope these help! Thanks


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna say it's an earlier version of something like this 1936 example, maybe the teens or twentys...


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2012)

Heres an example almost exactly like your's....Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item27c0dfbfb6&item=170739613622&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=s9U20jOTA2anSODMyQdxEVApRRs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 22, 2012)

From.

 A current BIN is HERE.

 "Don Francisco Undurraga, an enterprising man in the 19th century, was one of the pioneers of winemaking in Chile and the founder of ViÃ±a Undurraga. With plants he brought over personally from France and Germany and under the supervision of the renowned French viticulturist M. Pressac, he developed the first vineyards on the Santa Ana Estate, which was named in honour of his wife DoÃ±a Ana FernÃ¡ndez IÃ±iguez. This estate, located in Talagante, 34 kilometres from Santiago, in the heart of the Maipo Valley, was first planted with Cabernet Sauvignon, Sauvignon Blanc, Merlot, Pinot Noir, Riesling, and GewÃ¼rztraminer in 1885 and, by 1903, the first shipments were being made to the USA." From Undurraga.

The Video Undurraga.


----------



## epackage (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a steal Surfy.....ROFL


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 23, 2012)

great! thanks all!!


----------

